# Outdoor early flowering, possible?



## Free2Grow (Dec 31, 2007)

im planting my first guerilla grow outdoors in early march and im wondering if there is any possible way to induce an early flowering period so i can get a few harvests before winter. I dont want to stay in this spot for too long but it is pretty secluded and i want to take advantage of it while i can. thanks.


----------



## Firepower (Dec 31, 2007)

No such luck with outdoor plants unless you have an auto flowering strain..  :aok:


----------



## POTUS (Dec 31, 2007)

Free2Grow said:
			
		

> grow outdoors...so i can get a few harvests before winter.


 
Sorry man, it's not going to happen. If you setup a grow indoors, you can. Or, like Firepower said, use "Lowryder".

One crop of two to four plants outside and you'll have weed for the entire next year for your personal use unless you really smoke a lot.


----------



## Free2Grow (Dec 31, 2007)

ah...so lowryder will do the trick...thanks guys. Ill consider reinvesting my money in some lowryder seeds....im flat out broke right now though HAHA damn. thats life i suppose. 

what if i covered them with a blanket every day at like 7pm after the veg stage?


----------



## POTUS (Dec 31, 2007)

Free2Grow said:
			
		

> ah...so lowryder will do the trick...thanks guys. Ill consider reinvesting my money in some lowryder seeds....im flat out broke right now though HAHA damn. thats life i suppose.
> 
> what if i covered them with a blanket every day at like 7pm after the veg stage?


 
Theoreticaly, it would work, but in reality, it's not feasible. First, it's too obvious. It would stick out like a sore thumb. It would also require you to be there every single evening. That also would be too obvious and may lead people to it that you don't want to be there.

The plants wouldn't have air circulation and would probably mold on you.

If you want multiple outside crops, then Lowryder is really your only choice for the Florida season.


----------



## cristiana (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont know if you have noticed everyone says put your lplants in a spot were they will get almost all of the days sunlight..just as an experiment.i grew about 12 in a spot thot got INTENSE  sunlight for 2 hours or so the rest of the day was difused sunlight from trees kinof manipulating time of day.belive it or not i had females budding at a foot tall doing this.problem falls when you end up with  a shitty crop wright? wrong keep them there until about lae july early aug then move them to a blazing spot.with this tech i not only got plants that mattured before top44 and eairly pearl,they also finshed out at about 5 ft each it is possible i just got lucky with the seeds but ,i really think i m  on to something with with this ech.the seeds were from the most shitty brickweed that most likely sat on a boat for two years before ieven got my hands on it...i gave the weed away and kept the seeds.most likely the olants will not revert back to veg.just keep low nitro high p. you do this trick and you could beauty id say 50/50 sat ind plants ripening in oct.i get mine the night im sure of a deadly freeze.i dont care what anyone says you will get very deep pueple buds this way.took me about 10 years 2 figure this out .if you can get a shitload of seeds ,just keep the plants that start sexing imediately,gamble w/the rest.if they have big thick dark leaves wide leaves.chanches are they will fiish early also.Can soeone tell me this is my imagination .cooinsidence? its a hell of a one  if it is....cnt hurt to try.try to stay away fromanything ativa domonant..lookat old timers 3rd generation bag weed plants,i heard there is a product called super bloom icould never find it , i heard this product helps quite a bit also..SOMETIMES CNTROLLED SHADE CAN BE YOUR BEST FRIEND IN THE NORTH EAST!. im not talking way upthere in vt.either. ct.is about as north as this technique will work .id love to hear comments on the subject besides my spelling *****...give it a shot.you can also shade during the middle of the season getting flowering and put them back into the blaze.one last remark..that 3 hours has 2 be bangin direct sunlight!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 6, 2008)

wait wait....

 I heard that you can make an outdoor flower early....( dont want to start rumors, but i think i heard this)

 what it said to do is; if your outdoors; you need some type of light proof box, and it said to move it in there for 12hours of dark....it said to do this for a few days untill flowering has begun.....
  and to do this during Late april......????

 then just move them outdoors for the rest of the growing season?  i would imagine that it would just go back into Vegg once you left it outside for awhile.....??

 anyone ever heard of that??


----------



## gangalama (Feb 6, 2008)

People definately do put out plants that have been under 12/12 lighting to the point where they have bud formation. These plants continue to bloom and finish much earlier, but will not grow as tall or big because the vegetive state outside is nonexistent in these cases. People also use the covering technique where they just shield the light from the plant for 12 hours, theyre are automated greenhouse covers thatll do it for you. I myself havent tried these techniques but have read countless articles on the fact that there definately are people doing it, and makin it work! Goodluck with ur grow!!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 24, 2009)

currently flowering outside i use a light proof box seems to be working
aslong as you keep it 12/12 im growin and indica strain had a sativa that started to re vegg on me so i chopped







			
				Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> wait wait....
> 
> I heard that you can make an outdoor flower early....( dont want to start rumors, but i think i heard this)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont know how you have the zeal to do this. i can barley keep my door closed for indoor 12/12.


----------

